# Gandy/Weedon



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Went out yesterday afternoon to fish what I call my back yard. Picked up a few dozen shrimp and went out about 3:30 in the afternoon to see if any thing was going on. Went out of gandy, rode over to the power plant and started to pole my way down the mangrove line. It was a incoming tide and saw a spot where the water was moving into the backcountry pretty good and there was a lot of mullet action. We staked out there, it was slow to get started but picked up quick. We ended up boating 7 reds all under size except on big boy that my buddy picked up. A nice 32 inch red.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

way to go guys    ,trade you 2 crappie, 1 bluegill, and half eatin bass for the red .......
        -that fish looooks familiar ;D
                            -anytide


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice overslotter!


----------

